# NZ prime minister resigns!



## Preacher

New Zealand Prime Minister John Key resigns - BBC News

Good fucking riddance! Loves having his country flooded with non white invaders,voted to approve queer "marriage",believes in global warming,voted to block a bill making marriage between a man and a woman....nothing lost here. Piece of trash.Oh and he was for TPP. New Zealand is better off without him.


----------



## Onyx

Ironically, it was white people that invaded New Zealand originally.


----------



## cnm

No, brown people 'invaded' first.


----------



## Onyx

Yes, the brown folk invaded an empty island.


----------



## cnm

Odium said:


> Piece of trash


You know, I didn't think much of Key, but if peckerwoods disapproved of him so much I might have to rethink.


----------



## Preacher

cnm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piece of trash
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I didn't think much of Key, but if peckerwoods disapproved of him so much I might have to rethink.
Click to expand...

LOL you know Peckerwoods here in the US is what people called White Prisoners that are Skinheads....LMAO..that's funny though.


----------



## cnm

I guess I'm behind the times.

_peckerwood

A peckerwood is a rural white southerner, usually poor, undereducated or otherwise ignorant and bigoted, the term gained popularity in the deep south during the early twentieth century and was meant to be derogatory._​


----------



## Ringel05

cnm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Piece of trash
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I didn't think much of Key, but if peckerwoods disapproved of him so much I might have to rethink.
Click to expand...

If Odious hates him then Key obviously has some redeeming qualities........


----------



## cnm

I wonder whether the thought of dealing with Hair Drumpf pushed him over the edge...

_*TPP could be renamed 'Trump-Pacific Partnership' to save deal, New Zealand's PM says*

http://www.independent.co.uk

The Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) should be renamed the “Trump Pacific Partnership” to satisfy the US President-elect who promised to end the trade deal, New Zealand Prime Minister John Key has said.

Speaking to business leaders at the APEC summit in Lima, Mr Key suggested the 12-nation deal may be saved by making some “cosmetic changes” to make it more acceptable to Mr Trump.

“The Trump-Pacific Partnership for instance, that’d be fine,” he joked._​


----------



## Preacher

cnm said:


> I guess I'm behind the times.
> 
> _peckerwood
> 
> A peckerwood is a rural white southerner, usually poor, undereducated or otherwise ignorant and bigoted, the term gained popularity in the deep south during the early twentieth century and was meant to be derogatory._​


LOL never been called that in the states. Cracker yes,mostly just RACISSSSSS!


----------



## Preacher

cnm said:


> I wonder whether the thought of dealing with Hair Drumpf pushed him over the edge...
> 
> _*TPP could be renamed 'Trump-Pacific Partnership' to save deal, New Zealand's PM says*
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk
> 
> The Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) should be renamed the “Trump Pacific Partnership” to satisfy the US President-elect who promised to end the trade deal, New Zealand Prime Minister John Key has said.
> 
> Speaking to business leaders at the APEC summit in Lima, Mr Key suggested the 12-nation deal may be saved by making some “cosmetic changes” to make it more acceptable to Mr Trump.
> 
> “The Trump-Pacific Partnership for instance, that’d be fine,” he joked._​


Pft. Who cares. He was a scumbag who was destroying New Zealand. Reminds me of that worthless RINO republicans we have here


----------



## cnm

Odium said:


> Pft. Who cares. He was a scumbag who was destroying New Zealand. Reminds me of that worthless RINO republicans we have here


Your idea of destruction and mine differ. You can keep your peckerwood paradigm about too many brown people. Just because America's birth defect has been with it since its birth is no reason to let such filth infect us. Nor is your insistence that the right of the individual trumps that of the right of the group going to find much favour here.


----------



## cnm

Odium said:


> Cracker yes,mostly just RACISSSSSS!


You can't be complaining that doesn't fit someone who rails about too many brown people can you?

Still, that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Preacher

cnm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pft. Who cares. He was a scumbag who was destroying New Zealand. Reminds me of that worthless RINO republicans we have here
> 
> 
> 
> Your idea of destruction and mine differ. You can keep your peckerwood paradigm about too many brown people. Just because America's birth defect has been with it since its birth is no reason to let such filth infect us. Nor is your insistence that the right of the individual trumps that of the right of the group going to find much favour here.
Click to expand...


Having your nation flooded to change its demographics is NOT destroying a nation to you? Interesting and sad. Oh and you got me wrong pal. I DESPISE individualism and think its a disease. I am a Racial Socialist therefore whatever is good for my race is good for me,whatever is bad for my race is bad for me.


----------



## idb

Odium said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder whether the thought of dealing with Hair Drumpf pushed him over the edge...
> 
> _*TPP could be renamed 'Trump-Pacific Partnership' to save deal, New Zealand's PM says*
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk
> 
> The Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) should be renamed the “Trump Pacific Partnership” to satisfy the US President-elect who promised to end the trade deal, New Zealand Prime Minister John Key has said.
> 
> Speaking to business leaders at the APEC summit in Lima, Mr Key suggested the 12-nation deal may be saved by making some “cosmetic changes” to make it more acceptable to Mr Trump.
> 
> “The Trump-Pacific Partnership for instance, that’d be fine,” he joked._​
> 
> 
> 
> Pft. Who cares. He was a scumbag who was destroying New Zealand. Reminds me of that worthless RINO republicans we have here
Click to expand...

Funny, he was the conservative party leader.


----------



## Preacher

idb said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder whether the thought of dealing with Hair Drumpf pushed him over the edge...
> 
> _*TPP could be renamed 'Trump-Pacific Partnership' to save deal, New Zealand's PM says*
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk
> 
> The Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) should be renamed the “Trump Pacific Partnership” to satisfy the US President-elect who promised to end the trade deal, New Zealand Prime Minister John Key has said.
> 
> Speaking to business leaders at the APEC summit in Lima, Mr Key suggested the 12-nation deal may be saved by making some “cosmetic changes” to make it more acceptable to Mr Trump.
> 
> “The Trump-Pacific Partnership for instance, that’d be fine,” he joked._​
> 
> 
> 
> Pft. Who cares. He was a scumbag who was destroying New Zealand. Reminds me of that worthless RINO republicans we have here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, he was the conservative party leader.
Click to expand...

Bout as conservative as the GOP here....


----------



## cnm

Odium said:


> I am a Racial Socialist therefore whatever is good for my race is good for me,whatever is bad for my race is bad for me.


Sad!


----------



## cnm

Odium said:


> Bout as conservative as the GOP here....


Too conservative for me, true.


----------



## cnm

Racial Socialist. That's a new one to me. So, what, the means of production, distribution and exchange are held in common cause, usually through the agency of a Klaven?


----------



## idb

Odium said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder whether the thought of dealing with Hair Drumpf pushed him over the edge...
> 
> _*TPP could be renamed 'Trump-Pacific Partnership' to save deal, New Zealand's PM says*
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk
> 
> The Trans-Pacific Partnership (TPP) should be renamed the “Trump Pacific Partnership” to satisfy the US President-elect who promised to end the trade deal, New Zealand Prime Minister John Key has said.
> 
> Speaking to business leaders at the APEC summit in Lima, Mr Key suggested the 12-nation deal may be saved by making some “cosmetic changes” to make it more acceptable to Mr Trump.
> 
> “The Trump-Pacific Partnership for instance, that’d be fine,” he joked._​
> 
> 
> 
> Pft. Who cares. He was a scumbag who was destroying New Zealand. Reminds me of that worthless RINO republicans we have here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, he was the conservative party leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bout as conservative as the GOP here....
Click to expand...

Without the high insanity quotient.


----------



## Preacher

cnm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Racial Socialist therefore whatever is good for my race is good for me,whatever is bad for my race is bad for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad!
Click to expand...

Not at all. ORION-Our Race Is Our Nation


cnm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bout as conservative as the GOP here....
> 
> 
> 
> Too conservative for me, true.
Click to expand...

Ah then you are a liberal then...


cnm said:


> Racial Socialist. That's a new one to me. So, what, the means of production, distribution and exchange are held in common cause, usually by a Klaven?


Creator Library

Not even close lol. There is the chapter on it from pretty much our bible. I am a Creator religious wise and a Racial Socialist ideologically.


----------



## cnm

Odium said:


> Ah then you are a liberal then...


Absolutely not. A social democrat is the label I would choose.


----------



## cnm

Odium said:


> Not at all. ORION-Our Race Is Our Nation


Wear your birth defect with pride.


----------



## cnm

Odium said:


> Not even close lol. There is the chapter on it from pretty much our bible.


Oh. The usually rightard dumbfuckery, redefining words to make some contradictory point. Should have known.


----------



## Preacher

cnm said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close lol. There is the chapter on it from pretty much our bible.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. The usually rightard dumbfuckery, redefining words to make some contradictory point. Should have known.
Click to expand...

Brain dead..how sad for you.


----------



## LastProphet

*Italy, New Zealand: prime-ministers resign in shock within hours -  Renzi,Key for dummies*
Two reasons for this script, released Dec 4:

1. Action implied by Illuminati religion's first commandment.
This is what created the "New Zealand's prime minister John Key resigns" script.

2. Parallel scripts. This is why the script was extended to "same day as Italy's prime minister Renzi".
Note: To get parallel scripts all you need is to get the OTHER parallel script that also includes the act "Renzi  resigns".
It had this timing:  "_Italia referendum to transfer more powers to prime-minister Renzi the same day as Austria might get the first far-right president in Europe since Hitler, Hofer_", an illuminati joke where same day was also Dec 4, 2016.

*New Zealand: prime-minister resigns in shock announcement - explained*
The Illuminati Grand Master created these headlines less than 3 weeks earlier.
Why? Reduced to one keyword: it starts with [K _ _ K _ _ X _ ], a word that comes together with the word that "coincidentally" replaces "shock" in some of the "Renzi resigns" headlines, and where:  
- all missing characters of the SAME type; 
- X, unlike the two Ks, is not literally meant but rather stands for another char, this time from the OTHER type.

*Parallel scripts: contrast FROM THE START with REPACKAGED: Renzi/Hofer v Renzi/Key*
"_New Zealand prime minister John Key resigns_" was not created as a parallel script.
On the other hand "_Italy's prime-minister Renzi resign_s" is an act included from the start in what was meant as a parallel script also from the start.
The Illuminati Grand Master decided that New Zealand's prime minister had to resign as recently as mid-November 2016, already at a time where the "_Renzi/Hofer, Dec 4, 2016_" alias "_Hitler, 2 August 1934_" script was unfolding.
In other words: Renzi/Key became a parallel script by simply extending the "_John Key resigns_" script with "_... the same day as Matteo Renzi_".

*Notes*
New Zealand: prime-minister resigns in shock announcement
New Zealand Prime Minister John Key resigns in shock announcement

*CONTEXT*
"Elections" repeated, in the "world of repetition":
Dec 4, 2016 - Italia referendum to transfer more powers to the prime-minister": same day as "Austria: first far-right president in Europe since Hitler:
What is this illuminati joke about? Answer: the day in 1934 when Germany's chancellor Hitler became "Fuehrer des III Reiches".
IV Reich, led by Adolf Hitler's great nephew: Austria Hofer president, Italy Renzi more powers: 1934 Hitler joke

*BASICS*
Commandments: Illuminati v Bible: The one and only literal parallelism:
The first commandment of the illuminati religion implies for believers a parallelism to what one of the Bible's ten commandments implies for jews and christians.
"Coincidence": in both cases the source for this implication is their first commandment.
The parallelism, obviously only apparent, appears if the implied commandment is stated using the CREATOR word. 
In reality and as in other any other comparison of the same type, it's the opposite. All it takes is to precise the CREATOR with either satan (by illuminati religion's believers) or by God (by bible believers).
Illuminati Religion: Key difference to  ALL previous satanic cults

All in _Blog_
Parallel and reversed Illuminati script: : Italy, New Zealand: shock resignations of prime-ministers within hours: Renzi / Key for dummies


----------



## cnm

Gods.


----------

